# OMG -- I don't even have to turn the page?! Love this!



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

I just read and tested a tip in "_The Kindle Cookbook: How To Do Everything the Manual Doesn't Tell You_" by David Emberson that has me amazed. There is an *auto page turn feature *on the Kindle! If you hold down the Alt Key and tap the zero (release) and then Alt 1 (release) you will turn this feature on. (Alt+2 turns it off.) You can't change the speed at which the page turns, but you can adjust the size of the text on the page. I find that if I use size 5, the speed is just about right for me.

I hope the next version of the Kindle allows for speed adjustments, as that would be even better. But this is so cool!  That tip alone was worth the download price, but there were loads more in there as well.

BTW, I am not associated with that book or the author in any way. I am just a fan.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The page turns at about 9 seconds. I find that font size 4 works for me.

This hint is in my book, too.  

L


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This hint is in my book, too.


I didn't know you had a book out there, Leslie. What is the title?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*The Amazon Kindle FAQ* by Leslie Nicoll, Joshua Tallent, and DeLancey Nicoll

I compiled it from the FAQ I started on the Amazon board but the book includes additional information and helpful hints.

Leslie


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> *The Amazon Kindle FAQ* by Leslie Nicoll, Joshua Tallent, and DeLancey Nicoll
> 
> I compiled it from the FAQ I started on the Amazon board but the book includes additional information and helpful hints.
> 
> Leslie


Thanks, Leslie -- can't beat all of that info for $1.59!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Ooh thanks for the page turning info. I'll have to try it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie's book is great. I have been using it since 09/29/08, the day my Kindle arrived. I have gotten more than my $$ worth from it.


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooh, I got it. 
I tried this earlier today after reading it in Leslie's book, but it didn't work. I must have read it wrong, cause I thought it was just ALT 1. Now I tried it with ALT 0 - ALT 1 and it worked. YAY!
Now to figure out what font I need to utilize this function. 
I am all about keeping my hands under the covers while I read!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Now this is the ultimate in *laziness*.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.  I had read about it but couldn't remember the sequence, I kept tapping Alt + 0 and wondering why it wasn't working.  I've been meaning to look it up, you saved me the trouble 

Actually, I don't love this feature as much as I thought I would.  The page turn time is ok, but if I want to linger over a passage, or re-read for clarity, then it's a problem.

I bet others love it, though.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

VERY cool!  I'll have to try it out next time I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

mommytolandl said:


> I am all about keeping my hands under the covers while I read!!!


That's exactly why I was so happy about it!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> That's exactly why I was so happy about it!


Leslie's FAQ was my first Kindle book purchase... there is a link to it on the bottom right side of the forum page.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried this nifty trick and wrote it in my manual, but it goes too fast for these old tired eyes.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie, I just bought your book.  I could use all the help I can get


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

does the screensaver still kick in?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Leslie, I just bought your book. I could use all the help I can get


Thank you! I appreciate your support!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> does the screensaver still kick in?


No, because the pages are turning every 9 seconds. The screensaver only comes on after 10 minutes of inactivity.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to use this feature on my Palm T/X but you could adjust the speed.  The Kindle is a bit fast for me, and I consider myself a fast reader, though I guess not fast enough!  Maybe if I adjust the font a bit bigger so there's less text it will work better....

Somewhere I saw this feature referred to as "slide show".

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I used to use this feature on my Palm T/X but you could adjust the speed. The Kindle is a bit fast for me, and I consider myself a fast reader, though I guess not fast enough! Maybe if I adjust the font a bit bigger so there's less text it will work better....
> 
> Somewhere I saw this feature referred to as "slide show".
> 
> Betsy


It too goes to fast for me as well. I tried it at size 5 and I just can't get to the bottom of the screen before it turn the page.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had Leslie's book for a looonnnng time but don't remember this tip.  Guess I was not interested in being any lazier than I already am    But this can be a great idea for those people that have mobility problems of some sort or another or need to stay under the covers


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

If one could adjust the speed of the page turn then it would be a better idea, but cool!  I want to try this one.  I love to read with my Kindle when I'm fixing dinner, brushing my teeth, etc - completely hands free would be so great but if the pages turn too fast then I would just get confused.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy cow -- that's pretty awesome!!  Now if only I had my Kindle so that I could try it...  (still waiting for it to ship -- argh).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

But you are getting your post count up so that when it arrives you don't have to worry about that while you read for the first two weeks.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> But you are getting your post count up so that when it arrives you don't have to worry about that while you read for the first two weeks.


Good point, ProfCrash!! I hadn't even thought of that! And there's another post...


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I found this in Leslie's book. I haven't used it since the time I fell asleep reading and it took me forEVER to find my place. One of the kids woke me saying "your book is reading by itself" lol

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you see me now? This was my very first download and is worth 5 times the asking price.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

So I was wondering if I could get any lazier.....I lay on my back and read, I wondered if a bookstand would stay steady on my stomach so I wouldn't have to hold it, my stomach isn't exactly a flat surface.  So, I took a pillow, angled it on my stomach so I wouldn't have to hold the Kindle.  Now I have automatic turning pages.  Only thing I need is a eye opener...with a mister.  That way I wouldn't have to blink   LOL!!!!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Only thing I need is a eye opener...with a mister. That way I wouldn't have to blink  LOL!!!!


LOL

I haven't tried the auto page turn yet. If I stumble on a nicely written sentence, I'll linger for a moment and read it again. LOL Not very conducive to an auto-turn situation.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for posting the link for Leslie's book! I just purchased it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> thanks for posting the link for Leslie's book! I just purchased it!


Thank you! I appreciate your support!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Too fast for me.  I don't want to have to raise the font to compensate.  I wish it were programed for additional intervals:  9, 18, 27 seconds.  I wonder if that could be a software/firmware upgrade (for us v1 users) or if it has to be a v2 fix...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I found this in Leslie's book. I haven't used it since the time I fell asleep reading and it took me forEVER to find my place. One of the kids woke me saying "your book is reading by itself" lol
> 
> Melissa


 

That makes me laugh! Your book is reading by itself. Yeah, that would be a great way to get lost in a book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I found this in Leslie's book. I haven't used it since the time I fell asleep reading and it took me forEVER to find my place. One of the kids woke me saying "your book is reading by itself" lol
> 
> Melissa


This is exactly why I don't use this. At least when I forget to turn off the music when I fall asleep, it just drains the battery.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll have to try this one out.  It will be great for when my hands are full juggling the baby or eating.  I don't think I'll use it at night, because I have a tendency of reading myself to sleep.  Literally.  LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> thanks for posting the link for Leslie's book! I just purchased it!


No problem. I like using the link maker and the link at the bottom of the page is easy to miss.

I've tried the auto turn feature but I don't like it. It's just a teeny bit too fast for me. Like most people I read at a variable rate and slow way down or speed way up depending on what I am reading.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I just tried this and though I consider myself an extremely fast reader I couldn't keep up with the turns of the page.  I also have the smallest font on my kindle so I will maybe have to try readjusting that.  I didn't like the bigger font because then I had to take my hands out from under the covers to turn the pages more often.  When it is -7 degrees outside with a windchill of about -25 it matters!!    It's supposed to get up to 18 degrees tomorrow so we will have a little warm spell!

Keep Warm!

Sam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Can you see me now? This was my very first download and is worth 5 times the asking price.


My first download too Vampyre and I agree with you 100% on the price! If you have a Kindle this little book is a gem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha Of course you do, more money for you!!  Just kidding, I know what you meant.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok - this is great! I just used in on the elliptical and it was perfect! Off to buy Leslie's book for more great tips...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandibeach2000 said:


> does auto scroll work on kindle keyboard? thx


It's not really auto-scroll. The Kindle Keyboard has Text-to-Speech. Turn that on and turn the volume off. The pages will turn automatically.

L


----------

